# Is this man normal or a little strange?opinions only?



## DivaRandal (Oct 19, 2011)

He is 32 and a little weird
he looks really good and has a great personality but-
Sometimes he acts as if he is very serious looks kinda upset, the serious kind of, rarely smiling for pictures and sometimes he ll be like very cheerful,playful and happy,smiling,showing fingers in such a way as if he is a little kid.
He has a temper and sometimes when he reacts while performing at the theater he does it so naturally it seems as if he has really lost control. he plays the role of a mentally disturbed psychopath
He likes strange things such as skulls. His arms are covered with skull tattoos, skulls which have razor sharp pointed teeth and sunken eyes.
He likes dark colors though likes yellow and gold too. He looks preoccupied and always thinking.
A little while ago he used to wear strange t-shirts with ghastly almost grotesque designs with demons, devils, affliction imprinted on it screaming skulls on jackets but lately he’s been wearing plain all black or navy blue or grey t-shirts
Sometimes it happens that suddenly he looks as if he has lost it then all of a sudden he starts laughing.
I think his house is also somewhere near woods as I had heard. He is in a open relationship/marriage it seems as he openly seen closely with women with no fear of getting caught or anything and neither his wife cares about him or his cheating.shes all into wealth thats why shes happy in her position.
i mean he does things like cuddling,touching and all openly with his females and wife has no effect
once his wife moved away from him as he came near her.though it was for work related issues yet she moved away and later he kissed her in the crowd

and i know this sounds odd but he has two vampire kind of teeth,you know pointed..
sometimes i just dont get him.
he loves small kids and eats a lot.
he is very observant too.
looking around and observes things a lot.sometimes while shaking hands he will look at somebody else not the person hes shaking hands with.
his eyes always look as if hes searching for something.
sometimes he loks lost,preoccupied and thoughtful while sometimes just so cheerful and happy.

What do you say?
Is he weird??
does he have some kind of problem???


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

I think he'd make a good character in a book.
Or a Rob Zombie movie.
Other than that I personally would have no use for him.
Seeing the words 'loves small kids' and 'eats a lot' in the same line is concerning. You should pay attention to why you might have combined those two thoughts. Really.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

The whole post reminds me of:

Dragula [Hot Rod Herman Remix] - YouTube

DIG through the ditches
And BURN through the witches
I slam in the back of my...
DRAGULAAAAAAAA! xD

F--k normal! I sure ain't normal, wifey can testify!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

He has vampire teeth? No he's not normal. Why are you even asking this?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Reminds me of my uncle who did my bridge for me after losing a tooth (and a half) after a street fight (one of the best strikers I've ever fought too), he asked "So, do you want to be dracula or bugs bunny?" :rofl:

Heh, sorry, I'm just chilling before the missus wakes up


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I have vampire teeth.

I'm totally not normal

:rofl:

I don't know about this dude. Why do you (OP) even care?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I think the guy's only problem is that he's got a stalker...

And as an FYI, I've also got "vampire teeth". Even my dentist has commented on them. But she figured it's just the way they've worn from my lower teeth. I've never actually eaten a child because of them.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I get the impression from the OP that this guy had some dentist create special teeth for him to look like vampire teeth... that they are not his natural teeth. 

I've seen pictures of people who have had this done.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

My canines were filed down when I was in 6th grade LOL!  Love my teeth.

But yea, this post is not normal.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> I get the impression from the OP that this guy had some dentist create special teeth for him to look like vampire teeth... that they are not his natural teeth.
> 
> I've seen pictures of people who have had this done.


Me too. But, again, why does the OP care? it's not her bf or lover or husband,right?

Maybe because I live in Los Angeles, these things just don't faze me LOL


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Interesting post, DR, but the vampire jokes and the "open relationship" aside, have you considered that he may have ADHD?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Trenton said:


> Don't lie! I totally saw you eating a baby while you were scanning the room looking as if you were observing someone else.


In my defense, that baby was really p*ssing me off...

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Another post about this guy? You seem totally obsessed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

I guess that means that the OP has moved on from the handsome actor "cousin" and has a new target that gets photographed with other women all the time...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Another post about this guy? You seem totally obsessed.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I was wondering if you would see this post. Thought it was the same poster. Odd.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

Nah, it's the same dude she mentioned before--ages match up as do careers, behaviors. 

Diva, this is none of your business. Why the heck are you asking a bunch of strangers about it? The descriptions are nothing but YOUR perceptions (he looks like he's lost it? What the heck does that mean?) I think Diva fits you nicely--clearly you want to make something out of nothing just to have the drama in your life. Leave these people alone and get something to focus on that is important. Volunteer or something. You have way too much time on your hands.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Why are you interested in a married man?


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

She wants to be one of his flings but not sure if it would be a bad idea or not. If he's normal it's ok, if he's "crazy" then she'll be pretty sure it's not a good idea. She'll still do it, just knowing that it's a bad idea.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

COguy said:


> She wants to be one of his flings but not sure if it would be a bad idea or not. If he's normal it's ok, if he's "crazy" then she'll be pretty sure it's not a good idea. She'll still do it, just knowing that it's a bad idea.


That's what I thought. I mean she mentions his physical traits and what not and that is a turn off/questionable.....not that the guy openly cheats on his wife. Amazing.


----------



## DivaRandal (Oct 19, 2011)

you are dumb
asked what and saying what


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

DivaRandal said:


> you are dumb
> asked what and saying what


Huh?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

Weird, No.

Different, Yes.


----------



## joshbjoshb (Jul 11, 2011)

Well, I hated to read about this guy.

I might be dead wrong, but sometimes those are the ones you see in handcuffs after being caught for murder.

(I know it's extreme... but the description here was way to strange for me!)


----------



## Enginerd (May 24, 2011)

Guys who like skulls typically have low IQ's. You obviously think he's mysterious and want to sleep with him so it appears you two belong together. Go for it.


----------

